# Top Water rod



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Looking for suggestions on which rod to use for throwing Spook Jr's. I have tried the XSB 842 but found it to be a little on the heavy side both weight and action wise. I am going to try the XSB 822.5 and the XP 843 next. Is there another Batson rod that I should try out? Thanks.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

I hear
the 822.5 is a good one. I will have one ready when I get home, Rx7 didn't go with the XSB

Sent from my SCH-i705 using Tapatalk


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

I would try the isb822.5. I believe that's the model. Great blank for tops.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Xsw72ML, Blank is sweet! Have 4 built that I fish with.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I am in the process of building an RX6 822.5. At this point the blank feels like the power might be lighter than I would like for top waters. I won't know for sure until I finish it and give it try.

However, my favorite rod for tops is a rod that I made using a St Croix 3C68MXF blank. It is rated for 1/4 to 5/8 oz. lures. I like the She Dogs for top water fishing and they weigh 5/8 oz. This blank has a very fast tip which makes it easy to twitch a top water lure without moving it very far. The initial bend is in the first 13 inches. From their it becomes a power house. I spiral wrapped this rod and build it with an eight inch handle. The rod is 6'8" that handle length is perfect for working lures. You might also consider building one of these.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

ellisredfish said:


> I am in the process of building an RX6 822.5. At this point the blank feels like the power might be lighter than I would like for top waters. I won't know for sure until I finish it and give it try.
> 
> However, my favorite rod for tops is a rod that I made using a St Croix 3C68MXF blank. It is rated for 1/4 to 5/8 oz. lures. I like the She Dogs for top water fishing and they weigh 5/8 oz. This blank has a very fast tip which makes it easy to twitch a top water lure without moving it very far. The initial bend is in the first 13 inches. From their it becomes a power house. I spiral wrapped this rod and build it with an eight inch handle. The rod is 6'8" that handle length is perfect for working lures. You might also consider building one of these.


What handle length do you use most of the time for your top water rods? I like to keep them at 6-7in.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I like an eight inch rear grip on top water and twitching bait rods. If I hook a big red I still have a little grip left to rest on my forearm but that is just me. I would build it to suit yourself, or whatever works better for you. Customize it for your way of fishing. 
Cheers, Ellis


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

ellisredfish said:


> I like an eight inch rear grip on top water and twitching bait rods. If I hook a big red I still have a little grip left to rest on my forearm but that is just me. I would build it to suit yourself, or whatever works better for you. Customize it for your way of fishing.
> Cheers, Ellis


That's the problem. I can fish them both lengths, but I do set them where I am comfortable. Just looking at different perspectives and trying to learn from other people. There may be something that I am missing.


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Let us know how the rods come out. Want to build one on a baston rod . Thanks for input.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

I just finished making a casting XP 843 to try out and will start making a XSB 822. 5 next week. It will be between these two rods I feel. I wont get to really try them out till the 4th though. I might just go to the city pond and try them out there.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I like the XP843 that is a great blank.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Look at Sarges' 843 (Swampland sells them). I just built one, cut to 6'6" and I love it.

To me, its the best all around inshore rod for tops, corkys, small plastics, etc.


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

So Which baston rod you liked more for topwaters


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

jherna6714 said:


> So Which baston rod you liked more for topwaters


Still in the process of building the XSB 822.5. I will fish the xp843 and the 822.5 July 4th weekend. I am using a Phenix split seat and split grip. Just waiting for some parts I forgot to order, to really get started on it. Here is what it is supposed to look like.


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for update let me how they work out, want to build one on a baston rod .


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

I think I have found my topwater rod! Between the XSB 822.5 and the XP843, the XSB was a a clear winner. For me it didnt take as much to walk the dog with XSB. I liked the overall feel of the rod as well. The XP however performed well for popping corks and chunking live and dead bait. I have yet to catch a decent fish to compare the two in that area. Tomorrow is my last chance.


----------

